# Pizza Sauce stain on dress shirts, how do I get it out??



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering. If you know how to get out the stains off a dress shirt.

I have them all as 100% cotton, and one 90% cotton and 10% polyester.

I use tide cold water to wash my clothes, do you think I should keep on trying to wash the shirt until it gets out?? because I don't want my washer to damage my clothes as for it is a top loader, and no dual action agitator...

Please help me  

Thanks.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

If there is still clumps of sauce then rinse it first. If not treat it with a stain fighter, such as Shout. I'd let it sit for a little while and then wash. I've found "grease lightning" and "goo be gone" are two products that will help get out greasy stains that traditional stain fighters can't remove, yet aren't too abrasive.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

This link may help:


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> If there is still clumps of sauce then rinse it first. If not treat it with a stain fighter, such as Shout. I'd let it sit for a little while and then wash. I've found "grease lightning" and "goo be gone" are two products that will help get out greasy stains that traditional stain fighters can't remove, yet aren't too abrasive.


Yes I have Shout, but I find it a bit irritant and caused me to have some itch on my skin. I just tried Purex 2x concentrate, and I put the cycle on a regular. so then I put it to heavy and when the pointer reached normal. I stopped the machine allowing the shirts to soak so I don't know if that will work.

Do you think I can put in some color safe bleach by chlorox again? I tried it once, and when I washed my clothes I didn't separate the stained ones, and the light soiled ones.

I don't have a dual action agitator type and it's not the one that my washer is equip with. My aunt has a washer with a dual action one which is a maytag, not the new one probably in the 2002-2003 I don't really know. I can't bring it to her house because she will know I wear dress shirts, and she is a bit crabby...

I heard dual action type agitator washers are a lot better at cleaning the clothes.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> This link may help:


Thanks.

Have you tried that before too?? I hope it works, because I just put the washer on a soak setting. I don't think it was in the instruction book there, but I hope it helps me well 

What do you do when you have a pizza sauce stain on your dress shirts?? or blouse or any type of garment you wear.

Sorry if I mistook your gender type xD please forgive me.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Haven't the precise method in the link, but I try to get the garment cleaned as soon as possible so that the sauce doesn't have time to get set or dry up. Spot cleaning with detergent, followed by a soak and wash has always worked for me.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> Haven't the precise method in the link, but I try to get the garment cleaned as soon as possible so that the sauce doesn't have time to get set or dry up. Spot cleaning with detergent, followed by a soak and wash has always worked for me.


I see.

I was at home when I was eating, and then I got the stain... so then I just ran into the laundry room and added it with the other load of dirty clothes when I set the washer to soaking my dirty clothes.... so then my load finished and my white dress shirt I was going to wear got the pizza stain too... so then I did a rewash...

Oh and I just took out most of the lumps of sauce that fell on my shirt and then threw it into the wash... I hope the extra info helps


----------



## gEEk (May 9, 2007)

I've had good luck with this stuff:



I once got cake frosting all over a dress shirt, and this stuff was the only thing that got it all out. It took a few iterations, but the shirt is now stain-free and not otherwise damaged.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

gEEk said:


> I've had good luck with this stuff:
> 
> I once got cake frosting all over a dress shirt, and this stuff was the only thing that got it all out. It took a few iterations, but the shirt is now stain-free and not otherwise damaged.


I have heard of it many times before, but I don't know if it is available in Canada. I don't use credit cards, and I am not very familiar to ordering over the phone, or online..

Is it sold in any grocery stores?? or any other store??


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

Spray & Wash Dual Power Laundry Stain Remover - it's awesome! Just remember that you should not let the treated garment sit for more than 5 minutes!


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

vinliny said:


> Spray & Wash Dual Power Laundry Stain Remover - it's awesome! Just remember that you should not let the treated garment sit for more than 5 minutes!


I don't know about that.. on the other spray n' wash it said to let sit from 3-5 min depending on how dirty the stain may be...

I used purex, and it somewhat helps.

Do you think it may be stronger than tide and other detergents??


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

vinliny said:


> Spray & Wash Dual Power Laundry Stain Remover - it's awesome! Just remember that you should not let the treated garment sit for more than 5 minutes!


I don't know about that.. on the other spray n' wash it said to let sit from 3-5 min depending on how dirty the stain may be...

I used purex, and it somewhat helps.

Do you think it may be stronger than tide and other detergents??


----------



## gEEk (May 9, 2007)

JCV said:


> I have heard of it many times before, but I don't know if it is available in Canada. I don't use credit cards, and I am not very familiar to ordering over the phone, or online..
> 
> Is it sold in any grocery stores?? or any other store??


Their Website says it's sold at variety of stores (hardware, automotive, home-improvement, etc.). They had a list:

I've never been to Canada, so I don't know what stores on the list have locations there. I bet someone there sells it, though.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had success with dish washing liquid in removing greasy stains. I just do a pre-wash soak for a few minutes and that's it. Olive oil, tomato sauce are no problem.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

There's a cleaner called "Zout" that really works. Not sure if it's still available.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

There's a great stain remover called Energine. I don't see it around much anymore, it used to be found in hardware stores. It's essentially dry cleaning fluid in a can. Good for stains and cutting down on trips to the dry cleaner.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

In may experience the king of stain removers is VANISH. I used this to remove a really bad gravy stain that numerous washings and dry cleanings had failed to remove. The stain was four years old and had been ironed in, too, so that it appeared to be part of the fabric. I mixed up a spoonful of Vanish powder, and poured it onto the stain and let it sit overnight. In the morning, I machine washed the garment and the stain was 100% gone.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Hector Freemantle said:


> In may experience the king of stain removers is VANISH. I used this to remove a really bad gravy stain that numerous washings and dry cleanings had failed to remove. The stain was four years old and had been ironed in, too, so that it appeared to be part of the fabric. I mixed up a spoonful of Vanish powder, and poured it onto the stain and let it sit overnight. In the morning, I machine washed the garment and the stain was 100% gone.


Well.. that is sold in the UK.. I don't live in the UK anymore xD I used to 10 years ago


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a big Italian food fan, cook it myself often and have gotten tomato sauce on many shirts. I've never had a stain that didn't come out with normal laundering. So I can't offer any advice about how to get the stain out, but I'd advise you to find a different place to get your pizza!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JCV:

When you first get a stain, just go to the Clohes Stain Removal Chapter of *The Encycyclopedia of Men's Clothes.* Don't have your copy yet?  No problem, see the link at the very bottom! :icon_smile:
*TOMATO BASED PRODUCTS*

*Saturate the area with a pre-wash stain remover. Wait a couple of minutes for the product to penetrate the stain. For stubborn stains, rub with heavy-duty liquid detergent. Launder immediately. *

*If color stain remains, soak the entire garment in a dilute solution of all-fabric bleach. Be aware that all the colors may lighten. *

*If the stain persists, and the garment is white or colorfast, soak in a dilute solution of liquid chlorine bleach and water. *

*For heavy stains, apply dry-cleaning fluid to back of stain over absorbent white paper towels. Let dry; rinse. Launder as above. *​


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

Soak in dish washing liquid and a small amt of water for a while then wash as normal. May have to repeat this depending on the stain.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Andy said:


> JCV:
> 
> When you first get a stain, just go to the Clohes Stain Removal Chapter of *The Encycyclopedia of Men's Clothes.* Don't have your copy yet?  No problem, see the link at the very bottom! :icon_smile:*TOMATO BASED PRODUCTS*
> 
> ...


Hmmm. This seems to be missing:

*"Test chosen method on an unseen section of your garment first."*


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Andy said:


> JCV:
> 
> When you first get a stain, just go to the Clohes Stain Removal Chapter of *The Encycyclopedia of Men's Clothes.* Don't have your copy yet?  No problem, see the link at the very bottom! :icon_smile:*TOMATO BASED PRODUCTS*
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know 

I washed the shirt once or twice on a delicate cycle, and I just don't want my shirts to be ruined. Do front loaders work better on any selected cycle without beating up the shirts?? I've been thinking of getting one, but I don't know which is better on stains.

Is "All Fabric Bleach" color safe bleach? or not really.

I've been using Purex, and it's been alright. Although I don't know if I should put the washed/wet stained shirt into the dryer like my aunt does.. she washes my uncle clothes all the time, and she just washes the shirt again...

Also, I heard dryers will set the stain.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'm a big Italian food fan, cook it myself often and have gotten tomato sauce on many shirts. I've never had a stain that didn't come out with normal laundering. So I can't offer any advice about how to get the stain out, but I'd advise you to find a different place to get your pizza!


Alright, so then what kind of detergent do you use?? and what type is your washer? front, or top.

I thought that since your a cook you wear some type of fancy lab coat like coat  and do you wear like long sleeve dress shirts underneath??? or short sleeve.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

> Alright, so then what kind of detergent do you use?? and what type is your washer? front, or top.
> 
> I thought that since your a cook you wear some type of fancy lab coat like coat  and do you wear like long sleeve dress shirts underneath??? or short sleeve.


I'm missing the point here.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'm missing the point here.


Missed a point??


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'm missing the point here.


JCV has a washing machine fetish.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> JCV has a washing machine fetish.


Of course. There is no problem is there right??


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Front loading washers are said to be more efficient. Top loaders have been getting my clothes sufficiently clean during the past 50 years that I bought a new one last month. 

What more do you need to know about washers? You put in dirty clothes and soap, turn them on, and take out clean clothes when they are finished. Seems simple to me, but I have never spilled pizza on my shirt.

There is no such thing as a short sleeved dress shirt.

Okay. I'll bite on this one - Why can't your uncle or your aunt know that you wear dress shirts?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I can see that when I made the comment about not having problems with tomato stains, and joked about finding another pizzeria, I should have been more specific: I've never had problems getting real, natural tomato stains out of a 100% cotton shirt (polyester may be another matter). 

Getting red dye #2 (or #40 or #xx) :crazy: out of a shirt may be another matter.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Front loading washers are said to be more efficient. Top loaders have been getting my clothes sufficiently clean during the past 50 years that I bought a new one last month.
> 
> What more do you need to know about washers? You put in dirty clothes and soap, turn them on, and take out clean clothes when they are finished. Seems simple to me, but I have never spilled pizza on my shirt.
> 
> ...


My uncle and aunt, aren't the best people to go to or tell at all. Nearly all my life I've lived in two different ways. When I'm at work I will be real happy, and confident. When I meet with my aunt and uncle. I'm just there to see them. They would have known about it... but they will soon.

If there is no such thing as a short sleeved dress shirt. I must of not been thinking then. I have seen people wear dress shirts that are short sleeved, and dressy like, though I don't know then. It must have been me.

I tend to be a little clumsy sometimes, but not too often. I am always working with stuff that can get my clothes dirty so that's why.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I can see that when I made the comment about not having problems with tomato stains, and joked about finding another pizzeria, I should have been more specific: I've never had problems getting real, natural tomato stains out of a 100% cotton shirt (polyester may be another matter).
> 
> Getting red dye #2 (or #40 or #xx) :crazy: out of a shirt may be another matter.


Thanks for being more specific


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

JerseyJohn said:


> I can see that when I made the comment about not having problems with tomato stains, and joked about finding another pizzeria, I should have been more specific: I've never had problems getting real, natural tomato stains out of a 100% cotton shirt (polyester may be another matter).
> 
> Getting red dye #2 (or #40 or #xx) :crazy: out of a shirt may be another matter.


Scissors work quite well.



Miket61 said:


> JCV has a washing machine fetish.


I was beginning to think the same thing. Reminded me of a former member from Canada who started the "how many times do you wear your shirts before washing them" thread.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I was beginning to think the same thing. Reminded me of a former member from Canada who started the "how many times do you wear your shirts before washing them" thread.


That was before my time, but I've had two other people express the same thought.

I worked for GE for four years and bought my mother a washer and dryer that would make Daisy cry, but I don't tend to bring it up.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Scissors work quite well.


If it was a Kabbaz shirt, I'd have to get really, really drunk before going for the scissors - then kill myself in the morning.

I've heard that red dye #40 is found in ketchup, and in other tomato products, as well. If you wash it and end up with an unnatural looking pink stain, it may be scissors time.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I've heard that red dye #40 is found in ketchup, and in other tomato products, as well. If you wash it and end up with an unnatural looking pink stain, it may be scissors time.


Red Dye #2, of course, was never found in M&Ms, and is now not found anywhere at all.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Scissors work quite well.
> 
> I was beginning to think the same thing. Reminded me of a former member from Canada who started the "how many times do you wear your shirts before washing them" thread.


Never heard of the thread.. I'm just a new member..


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

JCV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering. If you know how to get out the stains off a dress shirt.
> 
> ...


There is a cleaning product here in Oz which has orange oil as its essential agent works a treat, had to get a red wine stain out of a grey linen shirt and it didn't damage the fabric in the process. I would try a Google search for similar based products in the US.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

ajo said:


> There is a cleaning product here in Oz which has orange oil as its essential agent works a treat, had to get a red wine stain out of a grey linen shirt and it didn't damage the fabric in the process. I would try a Google search for similar based products in the US.


Thanks  I should try it out. If it's the color orange I like it  is it safe for all color fast clothes??

I remembered my friend got red wine on his shirt


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

If it is tomato based then you may be lucky, but, be prepared to burn the garment.


Anyway, why were you eating pizza wearing a decent shirt?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

JCV said:


> Thanks  I should try it out. If it's the color orange I like it  is it safe for all color fast clothes??
> 
> I remembered my friend got red wine on his shirt


The product is actually derived from the skin of the orange try this link and in my experience its safe for colour fast clothing.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

GBR said:


> If it is tomato based then you may be lucky, but, be prepared to burn the garment.
> 
> Anyway, why were you eating pizza wearing a decent shirt?


Yeah... I'm not that crazy... to be putting fire on a shirt that cost a lot of money... have you ever done it?

And, I was at home + my clothes were all dirty in my basket... i don't do the laundry until most or all of my shirts are dirty... I had that shirt left clean.

So then when I got the stain I went to my laundry room and put my shirts into the wash... although not all of them, I could not over load the washer with my clothes. So then I went to the sink and turned on the tap and threw the shirt in there...

So that's why I posted this thread  I did put on a t-shirt after my "decent" shirt was dirty..

I hope you get what I mean, when I was soaking the shirt in just plain water..


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*stain remover*

The best I have found is a spray called GONZO--I found it at Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## ottawa_adam (Sep 17, 2008)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

gEEk said:


> I've had good luck with this stuff:
> 
> I once got cake frosting all over a dress shirt, and this stuff was the only thing that got it all out. It took a few iterations, but the shirt is now stain-free and not otherwise damaged.


Wow are there any ingredients that are on the bottle?


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

MOET49 said:


> The best I have found is a spray called GONZO--I found it at Bed Bath and Beyond


Great thanks! I'll definately check it out.


----------

